# Can you ovulate more than once?



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)

So I have had EWCM on and off(but mostly on) for like...a week. Why? I am not TTC, in fact, we are not planning on having another little one for at least another 2.5 years.
We DTD the day before I Ovulated, or before I *think* I ovulated. It's so hard to tell!
Why would I have EWCM for so many days?


----------



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)

bump!


----------



## nurturedbirth (Jul 2, 2005)

It is possible to release more than one egg in a single ovulation "event", meaning both eggs are released following a single hormone trigger and within 24 hours of each other. This is how fraternal twins come to be. It is not possible to have more than one ovulation "event" in a single cycle. How are you determining that you think you've already ovulated? Temps? How many days of eggwhite do you normally have in a cycle? Seven days of eggwhite can be perfectly reasonable in a healthy, fertile woman, but only *before* ovulation. Continuous eggwhite (like weeks and weeks on end) without ovulation can indicate a problem such as PCOS but it doesn't sound like that's what you're experiencing...


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

If u are bfing then that could be why u are seeing the patchy ewcm. Your fertility is gearing up to come back. Bf also can really make your cycles strange.

Like the pp said having ewcm for a week or more is normal. U can also get ew at the end of your cycle when your period is due caused by the drop in estrogen.

Also if u are using chemical bc. that can cause u to see patchy ew sometimes. From you post u are not ttc so i assume that u are using some form of bc.


----------



## TeresaWdeG (Apr 28, 2006)

My cousin is a doctor and said that she underwent tests that showed she ovulated twice, at least during the cycle they were studying.


----------



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

I have heard, too that it is possible to ovulate up to three times per cycle. I don't know how, I don't know why, I don't know for sure! I just heard it somewhere.


----------



## JennyClaire (Jun 5, 2005)

My DS was conceived during a freak ovulation 2 1/2 weeks after my "normal" ovulation (and at the beginning of AF)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennyClaire*
My DS was conceived during a freak ovulation 2 1/2 weeks after my "normal" ovulation (and at the beginning of AF)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Hey, me too! Only it was about a week and a half, not 2-1/2.


----------



## Amber~Joy (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donosmommy04*
Hey, me too! Only it was about a week and a half, not 2-1/2.

Ditto for my last baby. And a good friend had the same thing happen to her in the cycle she conceived her last baby.


----------



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

What does this mean for NFPers?


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mummy marja*
What does this mean for NFPers?

It means you have to be very diligent about charting.
I have charted for years and to my knowledge have never ovulated more than once in a cycle BUT I do have EWCM for 7-10 DAYS. Yes, egg white quality. I don't have dry days at all. My 4th was conceived after having sex on day 6 - the super sperm survived that long because of my river of fertile mucus - I ovulated on day 11.

Keri


----------



## JennyClaire (Jun 5, 2005)

For NFP, be open to ovulation at ANY time, not just when you "should" be!


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I also sometimes ovulate more than once in a cycle. It was confirmed by ultrasound several times.


----------



## cathochick (Oct 17, 2004)

Generally women only release one egg per cycle. If more than one egg is released it occurs within a 24 hour time period. Some women may experience a bleeding episode thinking that it is menstruation when it is actually bleeding at ovulation. If you are not charting basal temps, it is possible to mistake a bleed for menstruation and have it actually be fertile.


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

Late here, but since the OP DTD before her suspected ovulation, it must be mentioned that semen closely mimics EWCM. Looks pretty much the same, and seeing it the next day, it could easily be semen. There's a 'sink or float' test, but I never remember which is which, lol.


----------

